# My 1st ADA, The Mini L



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

After looking around for a stand and light, I was thinking that I made a mistake in this size tank. It's really hard to find a nice light that doesn't hang, but still looks attractive next to this tank. After hours of looking around, I decided on the Archaea 36w clip on with a 6500k bulb.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a question, I never used or handled petrified wood.... Does it sink? Is it heavy like a rock or light? Thank you, can't wait for updates.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Now that I knew what light I was using, it was time to find a stand. Easy right, wrong.

Again, this size tank just makes it not easy to find one. I know ADA sells one, but $700 is just out of the question. I was just about to start planning on building one and my wife calls me from Walmart of all places and tells me she thinks she found one. Later that evening we go to look at it and she was right. The color and size are perfect. $129 and we are out!

I get home and start building it and notice a big crack in the top piece. Murphy’s law right. This was the last one at that Walmart, so I called it a night and told myself to worry about it the next morning. 

The next day I start searching for another Walmart with this in stock and guess what, I find one and they have it on sale for $59. Woo Hoo! I was so mad when I saw the crack, but things just happen for a reason.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

forgot the pic of the stand.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

VadimShevchuk said:


> I have a question, I never used or handled petrified wood.... Does it sink? Is it heavy like a rock or light? Thank you, can't wait for updates.


Yes, it's heavy like a rock. What you see is about 18lbs of petrified wood.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

Im with you on the petrified wood!

If you arent privy- look up "Nazlini" on ebay.

Its the petrified wood of the gods... Absolutely the most ridiculous rocks ever. 

My entrie 125 is petrified wood but no Nazlini. Its so different looking you would need to JUST use that and my tank was too big to fill.

Maybe keep it in mind for next time! Im looking for a piece for my ADA 60F but being really picky.

Also if you aren't familiar- use the word "round" when searching for petirifed wood. It means its an entire section of tree trunk! 

I want a Nazlini Round for my 60F.

I almost regret posting this info cause I dont want a bidding war!roud:

Nice wood you already have! Not trying to say otherwise!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Wow that Nazlini is amazing. Great info, thank you. I'll keep it mind for a re-scape down the road.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

a quick pic of the tank, stand and light.


----------



## zyn1 (Aug 26, 2010)

looking nice


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Looking spiffy.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Did you get the tank from Jojos?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

ddtran46 said:


> Did you get the tank from Jojos?


Sure did. Best shop in Sacramento IMO.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Did you pick it up today? I saw it when I was there yesterday around 1 something buying my thermometer..


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

ddtran46 said:


> Did you pick it up today? I saw it when I was there yesterday around 1 something buying my thermometer..


No I got mine about 2 weeks ago. I saw the new Mini L and 60p too the other day.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

i just got a mini-L too, but i got a diff archaea fixture.
cant wait to see you get this thing started


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

TeamTeal said:


> i just got a mini-L too, but i got a diff archaea fixture.
> cant wait to see you get this thing started


 
What light did you get? I had a real hard time finding the "right" one.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

couldnt find any info on it online, but thats the light i have for the mini-L


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

is it 18in? 24 or 36w?

Nice light. This tank is not the easiest to find one for it.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

36w ADA bulb
18 inch fixture


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Here is the tank scaped and planted. Staro in the back and HC everywhere else. I have some purple bamboo that I will be adding to the back corner, but I'm not 100% sure it's going to "fit in" with the look of this tank. I want a little color other than the green carpet and background plant. Opinions welcome.

To anyone thinking about HC, it's a love hate relationship. Those that have done this before know what I'm talking about.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful, can't wait to see the final product!!


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

its looking gewd!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

some new goodies!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

From Day 1 to Day 13 pics

HC is doing really good.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice goodies!! Hopefully I can get a Mini L too..


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Great looking scape! Clean and simple - I should be taking notes, haha...


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Thanks guys.

So I need some opinions on what type of shrimp to get? I'm leaning towards CRS and Bee Shrimp, but I also really like BT's. What does anyone think about Sulawesi Shrimp?

Also what shrimp can you mix without cross breeding?


----------



## oneduduboy (Feb 23, 2010)

TeamTeal said:


> couldnt find any info on it online, but thats the light i have for the mini-L


Do you mind if I ask how much you spent on the this light fixture??


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

oneduduboy said:


> Do you mind if I ask how much you spent on the this light fixture??


i bought it off some guy. so i really have no clue what he paid for it. and i have not found much info on the light.

sorry


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Update.... Not much new. HC is growing nice. Staro is doing ok. I did pickup a nano co2 system and I have my stand all set up.:thumbsup:

A few more weeks weeks till I fill up the tank.

I'm still looking for a set of 13mm lily pipes. The problem I'm having finding any is.... I need the intake to be less than 20cm. Anyone have any ideas?

Day 19 pic.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Just ordered my lily pipes :biggrin: :bounce:


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

day 27


----------



## taniner (Aug 10, 2010)

oneduduboy said:


> Do you mind if I ask how much you spent on the this light fixture??


the archaea lights are very good. for the one that you have... they cost about $170 brand new.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

taniner said:


> the archaea lights are very good. for the one that you have... they cost about $170 brand new.


the $170 ones i have seen online are t-5s and they are 24 inches. mine is a PC fixture and not 24 inch


----------



## taniner (Aug 10, 2010)

TeamTeal said:


> the $170 ones i have seen online are t-5s and they are 24 inches. mine is a PC fixture and not 24 inch


oops my mistake. sorry didn't quite take notice of the type of bulbs that were there. i actually have the 24" model. don't know why they have a separate switch for the fan... it gets pretty hot. i would never run it without the fan!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

not much new. still waiting for my lily pipes (i hate waiting). I've lost a few staro, but the HC is doing amazing.

Day 34


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice Staro =)


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Ugh, not fair. My HC isn't carpeting as fast as yours


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

that carpet is looking phenomenal! what size bag was it that you bought for this tank, the aquasoil that is. i'm trying to determine how many bags i would need to fill up a 55g


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> Ugh, not fair. My HC isn't carpeting as fast as yours


nan na nan na nan na :hihi:


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

rickztahone said:


> that carpet is looking phenomenal! what size bag was it that you bought for this tank, the aquasoil that is. i'm trying to determine how many bags i would need to fill up a 55g


I used 2/3 of a 9L bag. For a 55g, I'd get 3 9L bags.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

antbug said:


> nan na nan na nan na :hihi:


Remind me to punch you tonight. lol


----------



## asiansensation2000 (Nov 18, 2007)

antbug said:


> not much new. still waiting for my lily pipes (i hate waiting). I've lost a few staro, but the HC is doing amazing.
> 
> Day 34


I'm sorry...I'm newbie. Where's the water? Or is this the way this type of plant needs to be set up? ....no water and let is grow lush and then add the water?

Thx


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

He is doing a DSM (Dry start method), It helps the HC grow in faster.

Basically, he only puts in enough water to cover the substrate, and then mists the tank. When it is done, he will add water


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

it seems like alot of people dont have success with the transition when it is time to fill with water.

is there anyway to make the transition better?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I think you have to expect some form of melting no matter what you do.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> Remind me to punch you tonight. lol


Just don't hit me over the head with that co2 tank.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> I think you have to expect some form of melting no matter what you do.


I'm laughing now, but I will be crying later when my beautiful HC is melting. 

I have a wonderful plan though.... I'm going to fill my tank right before I go to Cabo for a week. When I get back, hopefully, it will have bounced back.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

antbug said:


> I'm laughing now, but I will be crying later when my beautiful HC is melting.
> 
> I have a wonderful plan though.... I'm going to fill my tank right before I go to Cabo for a week. When I get back, hopefully, it will have bounced back.



I hope it all melts! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

My lily pipes just arrived! :bounce:

Now if Orlando would hurry up with my solenoid I'd be all set. :hihi: haha j/k.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

The tank was filled last night, lily pipes installed and co2 hooked up. I didn't get any good pics last night, but here is the tank today after it's 1st 70% water change. I am VERY happy with the way this has turned out. My HC and Staro have been pearling since the water has been in the tank. Oh what a beautiful sight.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

FTS :icon_mrgr:bounce:


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

it is looking good!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

That looks magnificent! The light is nice and bright too.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

GAH how do you have so much pearling already!?!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> GAH how do you have so much pearling already!?!


And no melting yet..... MUAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH!


----------



## asiansensation2000 (Nov 18, 2007)

msnikkistar said:


> He is doing a DSM (Dry start method), It helps the HC grow in faster.
> 
> Basically, he only puts in enough water to cover the substrate, and then mists the tank. When it is done, he will add water


Thanks. Keeps the algae at bay.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

antbug said:


> And no melting yet..... MUAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH!


Die Anthony!


----------



## fish-n-pups (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW! very ice job! I love the Petrified wood. I have a ton of it in my 55. It's just a good looking rock!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Any updates? Pictures?


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

the dry start method is interesting, how often do you mist the hc and other plants per day while its growing?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

ddtran46 said:


> Any updates? Pictures?


I just got back from a week in Cabo and my Staro melted a little. My HC is doing great on the other hand. I need to trim it. I'll take a pick tomorrow after I do a water change.



Otto72 said:


> the dry start method is interesting, how often do you mist the hc and other plants per day while its growing?


I had it covered with plastic wrap and would mist it once or twice a day. I had the light on for 14 hours a day. I don't think I would try to get a nice carpet any other way.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Well still no new pics, but I did get 13 RCS last night. I wanted to start with BT's, but it just wasn't meant to be. I now have 2 Amano, 2 Guppies (that will be coming out soon) and 13 RCS (1 berried). I'm very excited! Pics to follow soon.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

antbug said:


> Well still no new pics, but I did get 13 RCS last night. I wanted to start with BT's, but it just wasn't meant to be. I now have 2 Amano, 2 Guppies (that will be coming out soon) and 13 RCS (1 berried). I'm very excited! Pics to follow soon.



You will get BT's soon  I have 2 girls ready to pop. Give it a month, and you can add to the collection of RCS I gave you


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

oh boy, oh boy! It just keeps getting better. Thanks again Nikki.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Anthony, tank is looking great. I have a question wrt to the dsm. How long after setting up a tank with ada as plus the dsm do you have to wait until the tank is cycled and ready for fauna? From reading through the forum I see that the as releases a lot of ammonia, does this ammonia get used up during the dsm process?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Yes, the ammonia will be used up in the DSM process. The plants love all the extra in the beginning too. I filled my tank after a month and added guppies after a week. All were doing great, so I added a few Amano shrimp. And just last night some new RCS. 

If you are going for a carpet, it will take around a month and the ammonia should be mostly gone. The 1st week my tank was filled, I did 50-70% water changes daily to help as well.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Some good and some bad changes have happened. I'll get some updated pics and do a better update soon. Here is a pic I said a post a few weeks ago. It's of a new RCS I have in the tank. I thought it was a cool shot.


----------



## outcast (Jul 4, 2007)

love it!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Anthony, guess who gets her batch of new CRS this week?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

outcast said:


> love it!


Thanks :thumbsup:



msnikkistar said:


> Anthony, guess who gets her batch of new CRS this week?


Nice! How are my BT babies doing? :wink:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Hahaha still growing up


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

would you tell them to hurry up already :hihi:


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow! Nikki you and I both! It's looking real good Antbug.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Very Very Nice.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

You will probably get to pick up some soon. I am getting a huge batch of them in for a trade of some of my other shrimp.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> You will probably get to pick up some soon. I am getting a huge batch of them in for a trade of some of my other shrimp.


SWEET! Just let me know. I'm ready when you are.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Will do  As soon as I get the trade, you can come over and get them.  I will call you.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I've been really bad at keeping this journal up to date. This tank has gone through some major changes. I'm thinking of a major re-scape and going to some manzy as my main hard scape. That or some Ohko stone. Open to ideas? I do have some DHG belem that I would like to use. I also picked up some BTOE's from Nikki and some Zebra Oto's from Jojo's in Sac (great shop!)


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

antbug said:


> I've been really bad at keeping this journal up to date. This tank has gone through so major changes. I'm thinking of a major re-scape and going to some manzy as my main hard scape. That or some Ohko stone. Open to ideas? I do have some DHG belem that I would like to use. I also picked up some BTOE's from Nikki and some Zebra Oto's from Jojo's in Sac (great shop!)


Wasn't that zebra otto 15-20 bucks each? I remember seeing it yesterday.


----------



## ritblak (Jan 22, 2011)

I want to start with BT, but it just does not preordained. I now have 2 Amano, 2 feeding (out soon) and 13 of the RCS (1 berry). I am very excited! Pictures soon follow.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

ddtran46 said:


> Wasn't that zebra otto 15-20 bucks each? I remember seeing it yesterday.


Yep, $15 each at Jojo's. They have 5 or 6 left as of yesterday. I might be getting more when I set up my 120p.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I did a little plant rescape.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

That last pic cracks me up. BBA?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Some nice growth in the R. butterfly and look... I cleaned my lily pipes :biggrin:. I also clean off a few rocks. I'll do the other two next. I'm still thinking of a total recape. I need to take a trip to the rock yard.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Whats the green plant in the last pic?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

The one in front is blyxa japonica.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Any up for sale?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Not right now, but check the swap n shop. People sell it all the time. Hit me up in a week or two and I'll have some then.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

K thanks  I prefer you I guess since your not that far from Oregon


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Not much new on this tank. I did plant some e. belem and it's taking off nicely. The r. butterfly is doing ok. It's more green than red right now. I'm not sure if I should add more iron, turn up the co2 or move it to more direct light? Any suggestions?


----------



## tom855 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, I hate to say anything but I'd LOVE to have e. belem that looked like that. I have some stuff about 4 months old in a tank with relatively low-med light, Excel, and AS2. Other stuff is growing fine but the belem is barely chugging along. I just KNOW that someday it's going to grow........ or at least I think I know.

Nice tank!

Tom


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Thanks Tom. I hear it's a co2 hog. It's been doing surprisingly well for me. You might want to try a DIY or paintball co2 setup.


----------



## tom855 (Jan 31, 2006)

That might be what it takes. I've moved away to CO2 to Excel for the forseeable future. Granted there are some things I'd really like to grow but can't, I'm trading that for the ease of use.

I'd love to have a crop that looks like yours though. Thanks for sharing the pix!

Tom


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I just got a phone call that my new shrimp came in. Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy! *for those of you that can't see me, I'm doing my happy dance*

I will post some pics once they get settled in.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

LOL Anthony


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

A BIG thank you to www.theshrimplab.com for some amazing shrimp. Even after shipping for a few days and being a little stressed out, these cbs have wonderful colors. Anyone looking for shrimp should check with Nikki or Frank 1st. Thanks guys!

cbs meet zebra oto, zebra oto meet cbs....


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

These have become some of my favorite fish.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Fts 4/11/11.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

This tank is all grown up :icon_cry: (happy tears)

Lookin good!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice scape. The overhead shot is lush. I have CBS and zebra otto as well, 3 of each at the moment, and all have been terrific.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. I've been planning a re-scape for a few months. Now that I have these new cbs, I will wait a few more weeks. Then it's re-scape time!

Oh what to do?


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice Journal. Like the blyxa. Might look into those later on.

What CO2 system are you using?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Just a paintball system for now. I plan to upgrade in the near future. Blyxa is a very nice plant, you should give it a try.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

I will consider it after the DSM.
I wanted to ask you about the Staro. On the day 19 pic. How many staro's did you use?
I'm making an order tomorrow online and I need to know how many to get.
Hopefully I can get back to my journal.

Thanks


----------



## palufreak (Mar 1, 2011)

I love the bamboo!!! Do Nikki and Frank ship to Canada? I'm looking for 6-7 RCS and 2 Horned Nerites! Alright back on topic! I like those ottos too!!!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

> I will consider it after the DSM.
> I wanted to ask you about the Staro. On the day 19 pic. How many staro's did you use?
> I'm making an order tomorrow online and I need to know how many to get.
> Hopefully I can get back to my journal.
> ...


I got about 25 of them.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

> I love the bamboo!!! Do Nikki and Frank ship to Canada? I'm looking for 6-7 RCS and 2 Horned Nerites! Alright back on topic! I like those ottos too!!!


Frank is in Canada. Check out their site, there is a US and Canada one.

I like them too. They are now some of my favorite fish.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Just curious what happened with the HC?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

GDP said:


> Just curious what happened with the HC?


I let it get too thick and it started to pull up and float. At that point you need to start over. I also received some e. belem from my club meeting and wanted to try that. I like the dhg a lot better now. I'm planning a rescape and dhg will be my carpet plant.


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

dang, nice photos. i like the zebra otto. also, is that sunset hygrophila in the back?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

....... and the re-scape begins.


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

Wow, what do you have in mind? So far I am very much digging both of your previous ones.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

albirdy said:


> dang, nice photos. i like the zebra otto. also, is that sunset hygrophila in the back?


Yes, it was.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

dtum said:


> Wow, what do you have in mind? So far I am very much digging both of your previous ones.


I wanted to add some levels to the scape, if that makes sense.

What's funny is, my hard scape didn't change that much in the end. I was planning on doing one thing and when it was in place, it didn't look so good. After messing with it for a few hours, I came up with my new hardscape.....wait, my old hardscape :icon_mrgr.

I really wanted all of my RCS out of this tank as well and after weeks of setting traps, I came to the realization that to only way possible to do this was to re-do the tank.

Most of the Blyxa moved to my 120p or what I call my Blyxa farm. I'm really diggin the e. belem and wanted to focus on that plant. 

Ok enough talking. On to the pics.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

This is what it looked liked before I started.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I love this stuff!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I also drilled a hole for my lily's. Clean tank!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

My wife was a little upset with my mess :bounce: :icon_mrgr


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

and the new scape....


----------



## dtum (May 2, 2011)

This is a very nice setup. Great tank!


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

the dense setup on page 3 was my favorite. Overall this is an awesome thread! just shows what you can do with a small tank. An all-ADA setup really looks sweet, but I still can't justify myself that kinda money.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

dtum said:


> This is a very nice setup. Great tank!


Thank you.



btimmer92 said:


> the dense setup on page 3 was my favorite. Overall this is an awesome thread! just shows what you can do with a small tank. An all-ADA setup really looks sweet, but I still can't justify myself that kinda money.


I like the look of e belem better now, but that hc lawn was really nice.. I think when this one fills in, it will look killer. I was thinking that I might have made a mistake in plant placement. I might switch the staro and r. hippuris. Not sure yet. I also need to get a picture of the tunnel I made for my shrimp.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Your tank looks great. I'm trying to decide between a Mini L or 60F.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Your tank looks great. I'm trying to decide between a Mini L or 60F.


Thanks.

The mini L is a hard shape to find choices in lights to use. The 60f would be a lot easier. On the other hand, the 60f would be hard to find lily's for it. Both are great tanks. Good luck in your choice.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

I would say bring the staro to the front


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

The main reason I didn't do that in the 1st place was the r. hippuris will need to be trimmed weekly on that higher level. hhhmmmm what to do?


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

My wife does not get mad at the mess, cause she knows I'll pick it up. Usually do things when shes in the park with the baby.

Love the new scape. Maybe put the staro in the front middle section? or towards the side?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

some new growth....


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Anthony, gimme your tank


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Ok. I'll trade for your BKK's? All of them. :icon_evil


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Never!


----------



## Augustw (May 11, 2011)

wow...i just read this entire thing and im so jealous!!! i love seeing the plant growth!!!


----------



## TropicalRespect (May 21, 2011)

This might be a stupid question but,
Why dont you have a filter on your aquarium?
by the way, you have got an amazing aquarium on your hands!


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

TropicalRespect said:


> This might be a stupid question but,
> Why dont you have a filter on your aquarium?
> by the way, you have got an amazing aquarium on your hands!


he's running an external canister filter

an eheim 2211


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Augustw said:


> wow...i just read this entire thing and im so jealous!!! i love seeing the plant growth!!!


Thanks man. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

TropicalRespect said:


> This might be a stupid question but,
> Why dont you have a filter on your aquarium?
> by the way, you have got an amazing aquarium on your hands!


Fat Guy is correct and thank you.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Love the clean look. Did those rocks mess with your PH?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Not at all. I'm not sure how much the AS helps, but my PH is at 6.3.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm running the same light but the 27w version on my 12 inch cube. Is yours 10K or 6700K? Mine is 10K and I think I'm getting more hair algae then my other tanks running in the 6700k range....


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

36w, 6500K.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I have berries!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Pics! Or it didn't happen!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I knew someone would say that. I'm going home at lunch, I'll try to take a pic.

I got my reg almost complete too. Thanks again, Jeff.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I couldn't get a good pic of her a lunch. I'll try again tonight.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Still not the best picture, but here she is.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Found another berried female last night. 

I also got some star grass that I'm going to try out.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I love breeding season...yay...


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok after seeing your ADA setup, it makes me want one now lol. May have to invest into a nice ADA system in the near future.....


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Jealous of your CBS.
I will have some soon.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> I love breeding season...yay...


Me too. :thumbsup:



xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx said:


> Ok after seeing your ADA setup, it makes me want one now lol. May have to invest into a nice ADA system in the near future.....


Thank man. The ADA gear is worth the money.



Kazuya said:


> Jealous of your CBS.
> I will have some soon.


Jealous of your super jet. Wanna trade? :biggrin:


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Trade, hmmmm
If you give me your whole set up, I might consider it. 

Hey you never know your wife might surprise you for christmas with a nice Superjet.
Tell her that look what this guys wife gave him for there anniversary.


----------



## bl4nket (Jul 18, 2011)

Super cool tank man. I love the bed of carpet you have going in one of your tanks.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Small update....

One of my berried CBS dropped her eggs.  I guess this happens? 

I also picked up some purigen and HOLY COW! I didn't know my water could be so clear. I'll get some updated pictures with my new camera when gets in.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

updated FTS with my new camera.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 8, 2011)

what background plant do you have? on the left side of the tank? is that s. repens? the one on the right is Blyxa japonica right?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Currently I have R. Butterfly (Back left), S repens (Front left) downoi (center), Star grass (back right) and I don't have an ID on the plant in front on the right.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Here is a close up of the star grass and an updated FTS. I added a few stems of s. repens.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Here is the unknown plant in the front right. ID help please.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

^^^ ID has been confirmed by Crispino.

Murdannia sp 'Red'.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I did a big trim on the star grass and r. butterfly. I also move a few things around.

I think it looks better. Thoughts?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I love Purigen. Your water does look crystal clear. Nice.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> I love Purigen. Your water does look crystal clear. Nice.


w00t! Purigen FTW! :bounce:


----------



## Kosey929 (Mar 27, 2011)

Your tank looks great! I've had trouble with water clarity and yours looks great with the Purigen, but does it remove your ferts? (I don't recall if your earlier posts mention whether you dose or not.)


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Ant,

I thought r. Butterfly was suppose to be red?....is the light too weak for the plant to turn red?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Kosey929 said:


> Your tank looks great! I've had trouble with water clarity and yours looks great with the Purigen, but does it remove your ferts? (I don't recall if your earlier posts mention whether you dose or not.)


Purigen will not remove your ferts. I dose EI N, P CSM-B and Fe.



shrimpnmoss said:


> Ant,
> 
> I thought r. Butterfly was suppose to be red?....is the light too weak for the plant to turn red?


Not sure. My PAR reading are from 49 to 120 depending on the placement of the meter. When I got this beautiful plant from Nikki, it was 3 stems of red r. butterfly. Some stems had side shoots of green stems and some were red. I still have about 10 stems that are a deep red, but most others are now a, very pretty, greenish pink. Not sure what or why it happened.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

New scape looks really good Ant.

Have you gotten the reg for this set up yet?
What is that little piece of wood in the front?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Kazuya said:


> New scape looks really good Ant.
> 
> Have you gotten the reg for this set up yet?
> What is that little piece of wood in the front?


Thanks, Caesar. 

Still using the paintball co2 setup on this tank. I saving for a better light for the 120p. 

It's Cholla wood. Shrimp love it! I got it from Liam..... http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...4542-cholla-wood-pleco-shrimp-playground.html


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I've got babies! Found 2 little cbs in my tank today. 

Stoked!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Gorgeous tank, congrats


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

2in10 said:


> Gorgeous tank, congrats


Thank you!


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

pics of the babies please


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Otto72 said:


> pics of the babies please


I wish I could get some. I tried, but it's just a blur. :icon_twis

On top of that, I'm having a hard time finding any now. From what I hear, they hide very well.

I have another berried female though. :icon_smil


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Ant: I seen your post on your mini L shrimp tank. What's up with some pics for this thread?

I want closer shots.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Cool, what a sweet little tank and it has gone thru some big changes over time, somehow the shot with the new Shrimp made the Oto look huge, nice tank.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I have blue rili babies! Got some of these from the shrimp lab and so far, they have been wonderful. The babies look like PFR babies, not clear like most cherries. I hope I get some nice ones out of this clutch.

I did a little re-scape, but I'm not happy with it. I need some wood in this tank. I've been fighting the urge to add it, but I just can't do it anymore. FTS coming soon.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

some baby blue rili pics to hold you off. :icon_smil


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Well, I did it..... I added some wood to this tank. Not sure on everything yet, but I like the direction it's going. What's been added......

Manzanita
Needle leaf Java Fern
Mini Bolbitus
E. Belem DHG

My tank was a little cloudy last night so I didn't want to take pics then. Pics to follow.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

....... and here are the pics. What do you think?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I know, I know....clean my pipes. I will


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Also a pic of my baby blue rili's. I had to round them up during the re-scape. I counted 33 of them. Can't wait till they get older and show more color/patterns.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

33?! Dude, you... should send me some sometime.... haha jkjk

Love the tank, looks pretty algaeless right now


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looking good. I think that rock on the right is a bit big. Draws my eye away from your cool driftwood. You have two focal points now.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> 33?! Dude, you... should send me some sometime.... haha jkjk
> 
> Love the tank, looks pretty algaeless right now


Thanks dude!

If the future, I'm sure we could find something to trade. I want to build up my colony 1st. I lost most of my cbs when I forgot to turn off my co2 one night. Got up in the am and 7 out of 10 were dead. The others slowly went too. My otto's were looking bad too, but they are doing fine now. With the new babies, I have around 40 blue rili's now  





shrimpnmoss said:


> Looking good. I think that rock on the right is a bit big. Draws my eye away from your cool driftwood. You have two focal points now.



I see what you mean on the front shot, but I view this tank on an angle like the other picture. It blends better that way. I need to take a trip to the rock yard and get a few new pieces to play with. Thanks for pointing that out. The center rock was used for holding down the wood, but I kinda like how it ties everything in ATM.

The left side is missing something...... maybe some color or texture? The ferns will grow in, but .... :icon_ques


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Great job, again. That E. belem looks so lush. 

I definitely don't see the two focal points on the angled shot, but I can't not see them from the front. What about something in the middle background to bridge the gap? Maybe a medium-height plant that could follow along below the line of the top branch, leading the eye back to the left and the driftwood's base.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Being Neos, rilis will breed like rabbits too.... I'm getting some TTs soon so hopefully we'll work something out! 

Any closeups of the plants?


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

antbug said:


> I know, I know....clean my pipes. I will


thought my pipes were bad =)


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks nice, I think the driftwood was a nice addition and the shrimplets can pay for some new gear, sweet.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

mcqueenesq said:


> Great job, again. That E. belem looks so lush.
> 
> I definitely don't see the two focal points on the angled shot, but I can't not see them from the front. What about something in the middle background to bridge the gap? Maybe a medium-height plant that could follow along below the line of the top branch, leading the eye back to the left and the driftwood's base.


I have some plants in my 120p that might work for that, but I'm trying not to have the same sp in both tanks. hhhmmm I wonder what I could use? I'm thinking of changing the rocks all together. I might just pull the rotala and that rock on the right and have a little hill to more downoi. 



jkan0228 said:


> Being Neos, rilis will breed like rabbits too.... I'm getting some TTs soon so hopefully we'll work something out!
> 
> Any closeups of the plants?


Cool, TT's are nice. get em!

No on the close ups, but I'll try to get some nice ones.



dj2606 said:


> thought my pipes were bad =)


yeah yeah, I know! 



150EH said:


> It looks nice, I think the driftwood was a nice addition and the shrimplets can pay for some new gear, sweet.


That's the plan. Thanks bro!


----------



## Dollphoto (Jan 2, 2012)

antbug said:


> Some nice growth in the R. butterfly and look... I cleaned my lily pipes :biggrin:. I also clean off a few rocks. I'll do the other two next. I'm still thinking of a total recape. I need to take a trip to the rock yard.


How do you clean the lily pipes? I have considered getting them, but I am concerned that once algae is on them it will be torture to get off.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Dollphoto said:


> How do you clean the lily pipes? I have considered getting them, but I am concerned that once algae is on them it will be torture to get off.



Just soak them in bleach and most will come off with a rinse. I have a wire brush that I push through to get all the gunk out. It's pretty easy.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

might as well post an updated pic.....


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I had a bad break out of algae and it's just starting to get under control. Sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## chubbyone (Dec 9, 2011)

Love the tank in all its formations!

How do you like your pipe placement? I am thinking about doing something similar but am worried about flow. I have a 2213 on an 11.4g Mr. Aqua. Do you have any dead spots on the sides?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Thanks. 

I don't like it much at all. It was better on the right or left side (return towards the front and intake towards the rear). No dead spots at all. My co2 bubbles show that they blow all over the tank. I only placed it there because I modified my stand. I'm going to get more tubing and change it up.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Just a quick pic I took late last night. The L. aromatica was already closed up.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 9, 2011)

Very cool buddy!


----------



## daphilster08 (Oct 21, 2009)

Gorgeous little tank!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

update


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I moved things around, again 

I took out the rock and the l. aromatica on the right side and I moved the stauro repens to that area. I moved my lily pipes to the right side pumping water from right to left. Much better flow in this spot. I also cut out 2" of the front sub to give it more of the sloped look. The l. aromatica was removed because I'm tired of trimming the stems. This just turned into a high-tec, low maintenance tank and that makes me happy. I'm thinking of removing the e. belem completely and just doing a field of s. repens. I always liked the look of the ohko stone, so I might pick up a few to play with. hhhmmmmm.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Sorry for the delay. I'm really bad and updating this thread as changes happen. As stated above, some things have changed and more changes are in the works. These pictures were taken a few days ago, but just today the decision was made to remove the e. belem. It will be replaced with a field of s. repens. Sorry about the dirty glass, but it was a feeding frenzy and a lot of my "blue" blue rili's were out.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

The e. belem was pulled out last night. I was planning on selling it, but a quick local trade got me what I wanted. Tonight I will plant my "field of stauro". The next 3-4 weeks will be enjoying the new scape and watching it fill in. I'll post a pic after I get the stauro planted.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Quick iPad pic of the new layout.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Ant! Are all of those shrimp blue rili's? why are some of the red - you keeping red rili's in there also?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

chris.rivera3 said:


> Hey Ant! Are all of those shrimp blue rili's? why are some of the red - you keeping red rili's in there also?


Yes, all are blue rili's. Blue rili's are like red rili's only they have blue in the transparent area. The all blue ones are higher grade. I've been selling/trading the red/blue ones and trying to get a really strong all blue rili colony. Really? ...... rili!


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Ant what's the difference between blue rili's and blue pearls?? the all blue rili's look similar to my blue pearls....aren't they the same species also?




antbug said:


> Yes, all are blue rili's. Blue rili's are like red rili's only they have blue in the transparent area. The all blue ones are higher grade. I've been selling/trading the red/blue ones and trying to get a really strong all blue rili colony. Really? ...... rili!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Here is a good read on all blue rili's. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/144711-full-blue-rili-shrimp.html 

I have a few that are showing some of these markings. As they get older, more blue is coming out of them. If you look up a few pics, I have one with some good blue in the head. I have another with a really nice blue tail.

Blue pearls will only have blue pearls. All blue rili's will still have red/blue rili offspring, plus the darker blue in the head tail area. They are really cool shrimp because they breed like mad and it's always a surprise as to what you're going to get.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

FTS with the better camera. Stauro is filling in nicely.


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

Had to chime in to say awesome tank! At first when I saw the Mini L and the rocks I wasn't quite too sure what the end result would be, but it's a very nice tank with an amazing sense of depth, healthy plants, and crystal clear water. Nice job!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

NyteBlade said:


> Had to chime in to say awesome tank! At first when I saw the Mini L and the rocks I wasn't quite too sure what the end result would be, but it's a very nice tank with an amazing sense of depth, healthy plants, and crystal clear water. Nice job!


Thanks buddy. It has changed a lot from the beginning.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Awesome Tank! I'm starting to eye the Mini-L, this is helping me make my decision.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

i really wish my needle leaf looked that awesome...hahaha..


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

bitFUUL said:


> Awesome Tank! I'm starting to eye the Mini-L, this is helping me make my decision.


Glad I could help :hihi:



frrok said:


> i really wish my needle leaf looked that awesome...hahaha..


Thank you. It really likes this tank.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

antbug said:


> Glad I could help :hihi:


Antbug... so it's been 2 years since your original posting.. How do you like the Archaea 36w clip on with the mini-L?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

bitFUUL said:


> Antbug... so it's been 2 years since your original posting.. How do you like the Archaea 36w clip on with the mini-L?


I still think it's the best light for this tank. That would be my biggest con on this tank though.... finding a light to go with it. The size is very odd.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

FTS as of 5-5-12


----------



## 808Hawaii (Jan 28, 2012)

When you flooded you're mini L did you crank up you're co2? Etc?? I'm in the process of DSM on my 60p and I've heard that after Doin so it will melt etc. any advice? I'm on 15days of DSM as of today


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I had it up pretty high when I first flooded it. Give yours a few more weeks to fill in. Stay on top of your water changes and you should be good. What plant are you dry starting with?


----------



## 808Hawaii (Jan 28, 2012)

I have hc, and Lilaeopsis in the DSM
Approx 2weeks.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/174414-my-60p.html



antbug said:


> I had it up pretty high when I first flooded it. Give yours a few more weeks to fill in. Stay on top of your water changes and you should be good. What plant are you dry starting with?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Your tank looks nice and really super clean, I like the new plants and layout and miss the old as well. I would try pinching back the Staurogyne with you thumbnail and fore finger, and it may all be in my head but it seems to work better than just mowing it down with the scissors but I think it makes it grow lower, longer.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

150EH said:


> Your tank looks nice and really super clean, I like the new plants and layout and miss the old as well. I would try pinching back the Staurogyne with you thumbnail and fore finger, and it may all be in my head but it seems to work better than just mowing it down with the scissors but I think it makes it grow lower, longer.


Thanks for the tip. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, can we get an update? This tank looks great, I hadn't even seen the rescape until today!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Ask and you shall receive, Kiran  

The stauro has been mowed to stumps since this picture. So it doesn't look this good right now. The needle leaf was removed completely and the bolbitis has taken over. I'm happy with the stauro foreground, but I might go back to rocks only in this tank. The wood is too thin and breaks too easily. I'll stick with thicker branches in my 120p.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

antbug said:


> Ask and you shall receive, Kiran
> 
> The stauro has been mowed to stumps since this picture. So it doesn't look this good right now. The needle leaf was removed completely and the bolbitis has taken over. I'm happy with the stauro foreground, but I might go back to rocks only in this tank. The wood is too thin and breaks too easily. I'll stick with thicker branches in my 120p.


Amazing, I love staurogyne in nano tanks. It fits so well. Great job! :thumbsup:

PS -- sometimes going back and looking at pics of your tank and how it _used to_ look is not good. I've been doing that for a while in my Mini S journal, and it just doesn't help. Look forward towards the changes you plan on!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Amazing, I love staurogyne in nano tanks. It fits so well. Great job! :thumbsup:
> 
> PS -- sometimes going back and looking at pics of your tank and how it _used to_ look is not good. I've been doing that for a while in my Mini S journal, and it just doesn't help. Look forward towards the changes you plan on!



Thanks dude. Do you mean the HC lawn? I do miss that sometimes.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Rescape is in the works. My old rocks from the 120p are going to make a cool iwagumi scape. Last night I trimmed all my fissidens from the 120p and in the blender it went. Added a little yogurt (heard it helps) and painted 5 rocks with the fronds. I added the rocks to my emmersed setup. Once they fill in, I'll work on the rescape. Going for something simple this time. S. repens around the rocks and fissidens on them. Maybe a stem, crypt or val in the back. Wood and bolbitis will be removed. Stay tuned.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

New plant for me, Rotala Mac. It's doing quite well and looks great with the Stauro repens. A few pics.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I think it looks really great. If you are ever doing a staurogyne trim and want to part with some, please let me know.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Dude awesome tank but what's with that monstrosity of a heater? Super eye sore. Obviously an inline heater is nice but messing with the tubing is annoying so I say get a small heater made for nano tanks like this one:

Archaea makes a good super small one: http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72_91&products_id=687

It's only about 4 inches long, very thin and works well. You set it on the outside. You already the Archaea light fixture so go with the heater as well! I use it on my 25 gallon tank - it's under powered for that but I only have to get the water up 2-3 degrees and it does that just fine. For your tank, you could consider the small 25w or 50w one, but the guy at Aqua Forest told me they're the same size and almost same price so there's no downside on the 50w.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

orchidman said:


> looks great!


Thanks. I'm still not 100% about the rock placement and I have a lot of pieces to play with. 



Fat Guy said:


> I think it looks really great. If you are ever doing a staurogyne trim and want to part with some, please let me know.


Thank you. Maybe 2-3 weeks before my next trim. I'll have around 40 stems to sell.



fusiongt said:


> Dude awesome tank but what's with that monstrosity of a heater? Super eye sore. Obviously an inline heater is nice but messing with the tubing is annoying so I say get a small heater made for nano tanks like this one:
> 
> Archaea makes a good super small one: http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72_91&products_id=687
> 
> It's only about 4 inches long, very thin and works well. You set it on the outside. You already the Archaea light fixture so go with the heater as well! I use it on my 25 gallon tank - it's under powered for that but I only have to get the water up 2-3 degrees and it does that just fine. For your tank, you could consider the small 25w or 50w one, but the guy at Aqua Forest told me they're the same size and almost same price so there's no downside on the 50w.



Haha that's not the heater, its the cord from the Archaea light. That fat part is a quick disconnect and I hate it. I've contemplated ways to hide it, but the angle I view this tank most is from my couch and it hide nicely behind that far left rock. I'll snap a pic from that view. Thanks for the suggestion on the heater. I have a small one if needed, but I rarely use it.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Just picked up some ludwigia senegalensis to replace the rotala macrandra. I also added some BV's to help the blue gene with my shrimp. Other than that, the tank is doing good. I'll post a FTS after a cleaning and water change.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I purchased some new lily pipes and went for the poppy glass type. I'm very impressed so far. I almost forgot how nice they looked.

I also pulled a section of the stauro out and made a little beach area. Thinking of HC or e. hydropiper if I can find some.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Very nice. Can we get a front FTS?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Thanks Jeff. Here you go.


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Such transformation! Looks great


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Love the tranformations your tank went through!

I'm trying to find the right lily pipe for my Mini-L. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but you started out with the Fluxus Nanos yea? You started with them on the left, then moved to the center, then to the right. How was the flow difference between the center and sides?

And then I noticed, you changed over to the poppy style. I was wondering if you're happy with this change after having the cal aquas for a while? Have you noticed any dead spots, lost in CO2, etc with the poppy?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Conrad283 said:


> Such transformation! Looks great


Thank you.



Knicolas said:


> Love the tranformations your tank went through!
> 
> I'm trying to find the right lily pipe for my Mini-L.
> 
> ...


The old lily pipes as well as the new are ebay lily pipes. Can't beat the price. Cal aqua's look really nice, but I have never used them.

The flow was best from either the right of the left (depending on the scape). When it was in the back/center, I had a few dead spots and co2 was hard to distribute. I would not position it in this spot again. 

The poppy style lily is awesome for this tank. Keeps the oil film off the top and it doesn't blow the shrimp all around the tank. No dead spot or co2 loss with the poppy style. let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Minor change to the plant layout. I moved the L. senegalensis behind the big rock and added (Thanks Tom!) 4 crowns of downoi. I've been thinking of pulling all the s. repens and going with EH or HC. I mainly want to do this because I'm thinking of adding s. repens to my other tank and I don't like to have the same plants in both tanks. They begin to look too similar IMO.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Sad day. The boss made up her mind and we are moving. This tank and my 120p will be coming down. Time to start thinking about some new scapes.


----------



## Allentan97 (Jul 1, 2012)

really awesome tank you have there man! i enjoyed the transformation it went through, that hc was killer in the beginning, with i could grow it like that. sad that your moving though, love your 120p as well!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Where you moving? SoCal? Hehe


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Allentan97 said:


> really awesome tank you have there man! i enjoyed the transformation it went through, that hc was killer in the beginning, with i could grow it like that. sad that your moving though, love your 120p as well!


Thanks! That HC lawn was pretty. Who know what I'll do with the new scape. Both tanks will look completely different.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

sayurasem said:


> Where you moving? SoCal? Hehe


That's where I'm originally from. No, we are staying in the Sacramento area.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Sold all the shrimp to another TPT member. Pulled them out this morning and emptied the tank. 

What to do for the next scape?


----------



## aronson (May 2, 2005)

Maybe I missed it in an earlier posting... How were you dosing?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Just normal EI. Doesn't everyone ?


----------

